# Toilet training



## Loulouferrara (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 15 week old cockapoo. We thought we were just about there with the training, but suddenly he has gone backwards and tends to be weeing wherever he likes - we even brought him a new bed bed he weed on that! I do still use a pad when we are put which he wees on - but should I be taking these away?

And lastly! He has a crate, but I don't shut him in at night - he sleeps in it but I leave the door open and we shut him in the kitchen. Does anyone think he should be shut in??

Any suggestions would be great

Thanks


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Even if you shut him in, it's unlikely to stop the problem. Amber still goes in her crate overnight if we don't get up before 6:45am.
Our dog trainer and sitter say basically, she is still very young, so as she is about 10 days older than your doggie, I wouldn't worry overly.

Amber also seems to move forward, then back, then forward a bit. Sometimes it feels like it never ends, but hang in there, we've been assured it does get better.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It will get better!
Somewhere in the next couple of months you'll suddenly realise that you can't remember the last time there was an accident...
I found that accidents were most likely to happen when I was busiest - getting ready for school/work, or in the evening when people were in and out and I was trying to get tea ready. 
Don't give up and remember it really is just a stage!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm agree marzi! Last week we were tearing our hair out because he was constantly peeing and pooing. We went round with a scent removing solution (cheap stuff) from home bargains . He had a few more accidents, then stopped! He has the odd one now if we are busy and forget to let him out or if we're upstairs and don't hear him, but massive improvement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Same with Max. Only a pee the other night and he tried to tell me and I ignored him. Naughty me!


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

This sounds so familiar. Bess is 14 weeks and seems to pee every 15 minutes there's always a puddle somewhere. Some days are better than others we start to think we're getting somewhere then it's starts again. She goes all night now without messing which is great, I'm sure we will get there eventually. They are only babies after all so we should just persevere with it.


----------

